# replacing speakers on an aviano



## 107462 (Oct 5, 2007)

anyone got experience of replacing the speakers on a burstner "a" class. The one's supplied are truely awful - can't turn them up while driving to hear music/radio without them distorting. Quite happily will do the job myself - just wondering if anyone else has!


----------

